#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  lichtplan

## maarten

heeft iemand een programma om op de computer lichtplannen te tekenen 
met alle icontjes van lampen er al in ???
hoe kom ik daar aan ?????

----------


## Arie de W

moet je gewoon met autocad doen je hoeft dan maar een keer alle symbolen te maken later kan je ze dan er bij plakken uit een bestand

Arie

----------


## DeMennooos

WYSIWYG  http://www.castlighting.com/software/index.html
Stardraw http://www.stardraw.com

Autocad kan ook, maar dan wordt het ff zoeken op internet naar de libraries

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## maarten

Is er ook een gratis programma ???

----------


## FiëstaLj

Nee is er niet..

en als iemand trouwens 3d symbolen voor autocad heeft hou ik me graag aanbevolen...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Justin

3d symbolen voor autocad kun je bij bijna iedere leverancier van serieuze spots downloaden. 

In iedergeval heeft Highend alle 3d symbolen downloadable op hun site staan.

Voor autocadliefhebbers: Ga naar een website van een theater en download daar het autocad-lichtplan. 
Heb je zo alle symbolen.

Groet!


Justin Belichting &amp; Technische Realisatie.
*** Bezoek de WebSite ***

----------


## maarten

Maar het is toch een beetje zinloos om zo'n groot programma als Autocad te gebruiken voor een simpel lichtplan gewoon 2d

----------


## Justin

dan moet je bij Flashlight maar es informeren naar dat superhandige-speciale tekensjabloon voor lichtontwerpen.
Staan verschillende soorten spotjes ingestanst, en kun je op papier zo fatsoenlijke spots tekenen (inderdaad, met potlood dus! Lekker het ouderwetse handwerk)

Los masselos!

im off to Mallorca!

Justin Belichting &amp; Technische Realisatie.
*** Bezoek de WebSite ***

----------


## johan L.

heet voordeel van een lichtplan tekenen met Bv. autocad is:

1. je kan je plan makkelijk op een tekening plaatsen van: theater
                                                          beursgebouw
                                                          stand

2. je kan een lijst laten uitdraaien met welke symbolen je hebt gebruikt en hoeveel (gelijk een goede pakbon.

3. het komt netter over als je een mooie computer tekening laat zien dan een kladje op een a4'tje

Terug van weggeweest :-)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heb net een stukje GRATIS software van de malighting site gehaald

dit is dus een progje om de grandma mee te programmeren (op je pc) maar je kan het dus ook gebruiken zonder grandma... en het is een volledige versie..

je kan hier dus lekker mee cad'ten...

www.malighting.de

check it out !

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ik zou als ik jullie was sowieso de gratis DEMO cd van star-draw aanvragen op http://www.stardraw.com

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## arjan0016

waar kan je gratis lichtplannen als voorbeelden vinden

arjan de de koning

----------


## arjan0016

en waar kan je programma's vinden om het te maken dus want mischien op kazaa of zo tevinden is welke programma's zijn er eigenlijk voor 


arjan de de koning

----------


## Silverman

Hey guys,

Weet een van jullie een site war ze precies uitleggen wat een lichtplan is, en wat voor soort lichtplannen er zijn???

Thank you very much,

----------


## stekelvarke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Silverman_
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Weet een van jullie een site war ze precies uitleggen wat een lichtplan is, en wat voor soort lichtplannen er zijn???
> 
> Thank you very much,



Het woord licht plan is een samengesteld woord en bestaat dus uit Licht + plan.
Het is dus een plan waar je hele truss constructie met al dan niet riggerpunten, Ook vind je de posities van elke lamp erin trug. Vaak zie je ook wat fixturenummers, bij intelli's zijn ook de DMX adressen meestal weergegeven.
Een voorbeeldje van het podium van rock werchter 2005: http://plots.eml-productions.com/Wer...instageALL.pdf

----------


## ljmartijnw

flink lichtplannetje. EML heeft niet zoveel apparatuur erin zitten zie ik. hoop is allemaal van de bands. of heb ik het mis?

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Silverman_
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Weet een van jullie een site war ze precies uitleggen wat een lichtplan is, en wat voor soort lichtplannen er zijn???
> 
> Thank you very much,



Zoek hier eens op het forum...
Staan wel wa topics in...

----------


## stekelvarke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljmartijnw_
> 
> flink lichtplannetje. EML heeft niet zoveel apparatuur erin zitten zie ik. hoop is allemaal van de bands. of heb ik het mis?



Kijk eens in het toppick over rock werchter 2005.
De Martin Mac's 2000 waren voor Rammstein, ook was er een apparte lichtset voor greenday en R.E.M.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Of ik kijk er overheen of ik ben aan het hallicuneren, maar ik zie in WysiWyg nergens een normaal symbool voor een sixbar... iemand een idee ?

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Of ik kijk er overheen of ik ben aan het hallicuneren, maar ik zie in WysiWyg nergens een normaal symbool voor een sixbar... iemand een idee ?



6 parren zijn ook een 6bar, en misschien kan je daar wel een symbool oid van maken... Oftewel... Probeer de F1 toets eens!!!

----------


## Wysirik

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Of ik kijk er overheen of ik ben aan het hallicuneren, maar ik zie in WysiWyg nergens een normaal symbool voor een sixbar... iemand een idee ?



Symbolen staan als bestand in de _libraries folder_ van Wysiwyg (program files\wysiwyg\library).
Onder file&gt;merge (dan naar de library folder) en zo vind je een 6-bar en ACL set.



Happy Wygin'


RTFM  baby!!

Rik

----------


## LVS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Heb net een stukje GRATIS software van de malighting site gehaald
> 
> dit is dus een progje om de grandma mee te programmeren (op je pc) maar je kan het dus ook gebruiken zonder grandma... en het is een volledige versie..
> 
> je kan hier dus lekker mee cad'ten...
> 
> www.malighting.de
> ...



Welk progje?
er staan er meerdere

LVS

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik heb een vraagje over Capture, bestaat er een gemakkelijke mannier om kleuren en gobo's te weizigen van een spot ipv steeds je DMX waardes te moeten veranderen. met een menutje ofzo zoals je je dimmer enzo kunt veranderen?

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> Ik heb een vraagje over Capture, bestaat er een gemakkelijke mannier om kleuren en gobo's te weizigen van een spot ipv steeds je DMX waardes te moeten veranderen. met een menutje ofzo zoals je je dimmer enzo kunt veranderen?



In Capture 3.0 is er - voor zover ik weet - geen snelle manier om de gobo of kleur van een wapperlamp te wijzigen, behalve dus inderdaad via de console of offline editor die je hebt gepatcht.

Dit geldt overigens alleen voor geautomatiseerd spul met gobo- en kleurenwielen. Van een spot met CMY kleuren kun je de kleur wel snel bepalen d.m.v. de control tab.

Geen idee hoe dit in Capture 2005 zit, nog niet mee gewerkt.

LuxProDeo

----------


## stekelvarke

mijn vraag ging over de 3.0 , ik vond het gewoon raar dat dit voor alles ging buiten voor kleur en gobo wiel.

----------


## viero

om ff het topic te kicken, ik ben op zoek naar een simpel programma (liefst voor mac) om een lichtplan mee te tekenen. 
het is vooral voor lichtplannen voor fuiven (dus truss, parretjes, headjes strobo).
bestaat er een (liefst gratis) programma voor mac?

----------


## kokkie

Vectorworks is geschikt voor Mac

----------


## NIVA

Je kan Visual3D gratis downloaden!!

----------


## Lighting

ik denk dat de goedkoopste, grand ma 3d is,het is free ware het enige nadeel is dat als je er mega shows op draait je pc nog al eens moet resetten dit heb ik meegemaakt ,maar dit werd voor mij pas een probleem toen ik +350 units 3d ging tekenen. Het leuke is dat je alles 3d kunt moven dansblokken vloeren trussing gordijnen etc etc erg stoer

Nils Berens

Time Out operator

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Happy Wygin'



Wygin'? What You Get Is Nothin'?  :Big Grin:

----------


## viero

Alvast bedankt voor de tips, kzal morgen es kijken wat ik zal gebruiken. 
@ Lightning, ik denk dat ik ng geen 350 units zal moeten tekenen. Het is vooral voor kleine producties/fuiven.

----------


## Lighting

ik wilde alleen even zeggen dat het geen wysiwyg is waar je dus "eindeloos" units in kunt tekenen maar daar is het dan ook 3ware voor

Nils Berens 
Time Out Lighting Designer

----------


## Vervallen

wysiwyg is ook zeker geen simpel programma, vooral voor de wat spannendere truss ontwerpen mag je er wel een avondje voor uittrekken om het onder de knie te krijgen. Ik heb het inmiddels opgegeven en ga op zoek naar een wat simpeler plan. Iemand een idee?

----------


## stekelvarke

Een simpeler plan? bedoel je een simpeler licht plan?
Of een ander progje? In dat laatste geval heb je capture wat zeer makkelijk is om te tekenen. Ook het 3d progje van MA is zeker niet slecht.

----------


## Baszza91

Ik had Capture 2003 en ik heb nu Capture 2005. Maar een nadeel vind ik dat ik het niet kan opslaan. Is er een oplossing voor dat ik het wel kan opslaan of moet ik een andere progje hebben. Vind ik wel jammer, want ik begin net Capture onder de knie te krijgen :Big Grin:  .

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> Ik had Capture 2003 en ik heb nu Capture 2005. Maar een nadeel vind ik dat ik het niet kan opslaan. Is er een oplossing voor dat ik het wel kan opslaan of moet ik een andere progje hebben. Vind ik wel jammer, want ik begin net Capture onder de knie te krijgen .
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



Daar is zelfs een heel eenvoudige oplossing voor: kopen! Je hebt WYG al gehad, nu Capture maar je vraagt mogelijkheden die gewoon niet gratis te krijgen zijn. Probeer bovenstaande freeware programma's, en als je daar niets tussen vind zul je toch wat euro's uit moeten geven vrees ik!

----------


## Baszza91

Het is niet de bedoeling dat ik er echt mijn brood mee ga verdienen (ik wou dat het al zover was :Big Grin:  ). Het is meer voor de fun om alvast te oefenen om grote show te tekenen. Met Capture 03 en 05 heb ik net een grote carree getekend moet ik weer afsluiten omdat ik al een tijdje achter de pc zit (of weg moet). Dan ben ik weer mijn hele carree kwijt daarom, ga ik nu maar eens alle bovenstaand freeware proberen want ik wil graag opslaan.

Greetzz en cheers

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Tja dan moet je misschien gewoon genoegen nemen met minder?

----------


## Baszza91

> Tja dan moet je misschien gewoon genoegen nemen met minder?



Zal ik doen. Ik probeer er gewoon altijd er zoveel mogelijk uit te halen :Big Grin:  . Is het niet voor school dan is het wel voor iets anders.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------

